# Any decent routes in Commerce?



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm staying in LA for the week, at the Crowne Plaza on E. Telegraph, and looking to do some early morning rides. Any recommendations?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

thinkcooper said:


> I'm staying in LA for the week, at the Crowne Plaza on E. Telegraph, and looking to do some early morning rides. Any recommendations?


Hey Coop

You're not too far from the San Gabriel River path. I just rode it last weekend.

You could take the SG River path north to the Santa Fe Dam (the path extends a few miles north of the dam, then on the way back cut over to the Rio Hondo path. This will pretty much bring you back to the hotel.

You can also start off by going a little northeast and doing Turnbull Canyon, a nice little climb. Then descend, come around the hill and hit the San Gabriel River path a little further north. If you're looking at Google Maps, you could just start out taking Slauson east to Painter, then left on Painter till it ends at Beverly, then right, and Beverly turns into Turnbull.

If you're interested I can get you specifics.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

I had a hunch that your "ugly" post was representative of what the riding routes locally would look like - I'm game for it though.

Where's the closest hook-up point for the San Gabriel river path from that hotel?

Your turnbull canyon ride sounds good as well. I'll do a little googling, and check out bikely to see if any routes have been posted.

Gotta head out for my saturday ride now - I'll check back in later.

Coop





DrRoebuck said:


> Hey Coop
> 
> You're not too far from the San Gabriel River path. I just rode it last weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

thinkcooper said:


> I had a hunch that your "ugly" post was representative of what the riding routes locally would look like - I'm game for it though.
> 
> Where's the closest hook-up point for the San Gabriel river path from that hotel?
> 
> ...


You can take washington or slauson over to the river. I'm pretty sure both of those have entrances to the river.


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

Washington, Slauson? You gotta be kidding me. Be careful out there or the trucks will kill you. And then those neighborhoods, Montebello and Pico Rivera. Make sure you have your kevlar on and I'm not talking about your tires.

If you can drive over to the SG river trail and park then do it, but I wouldn't ride there. There are some parks in Downey that would give you good access to the river.

Turnbull is a good ride I do it at least once a week. And taking the river down to Seal Beach getting a coffee and then heading back is always a good ride.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

JM714 said:


> Washington, Slauson? You gotta be kidding me. Be careful out there or the trucks will kill you. And then those neighborhoods, Montebello and Pico Rivera. Make sure you have your kevlar on and I'm not talking about your tires.
> 
> If you can drive over to the SG river trail and park then do it, but I wouldn't ride there. There are some parks in Downey that would give you good access to the river.
> 
> Turnbull is a good ride I do it at least once a week. And taking the river down to Seal Beach getting a coffee and then heading back is always a good ride.




what he said.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

I ended up riding from the hotel (pro poker players can be fncking gross) on Telegraph to the San Gabriel pathway three times last week. None were long rides, but quite different (uber-urban) from what I'm used to (redwooods and rocky beaches). Thanks for the tip DR - it was great to be so close to the route.


----------

